# Can I eat too much honey?



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I love bees. I cannot make a committment to them with my own hives. I decided to support a local bee keeper nearby and stopped to say hi and buy two squares of comb honey. I gave one away and have been eating some after lunch just about everyday. I put a chuck in my cheek on the way back to work and just enjoy it for a while. It's like eating a whole bag of cotton candy all at once. Is this much honey OK? Besides tasting good and fun, are there other benefits?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

A chunk of honey in your cheek is a LOT better for you than a candy bar full of sugar and chemicals.

If you're eating the comb, you're probably getting a little pollen with your honey. It can help you with allergies if it's local honey.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

its good for you, but its still sugar. brush your teeth.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Judy, I still do candy bars and who knows what chemicals in my food. And Peggy, I have a tooth brush and floss in my desk. It is local honey but I still have a benadryl now and then if my eyes itch during certain seasons. We'll see this year.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you diabetic or border-line diabetic? I would think that is the only problem I would see. Honey is still seen as sugar to our bodies and some people have a really hard time breaking it down. I have two friends both are diabetic. One uses honey and has no problems.. The other can't use it..


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Somewhere along the way you might get a Buzz.:bouncy:


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

You can eat too much of anything. Honey, apples or organic carrots----too much of anything.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yep, you can even get too much water.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Bret said:


> I put a chunk in my cheek ...Is this much honey OK?


My wife puts more than that in her tea every morning!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I hope the bees have a good spring. You too.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I use close to a tablespoon of honey per day, usually in tea. Sometimes just scoop out a sundae spoonful to ease an itchy throat or feel the need for a sweet snack. That's why a quart doesn't last much more than a month here.

Martin


----------

